# JPEG to PSD Converter



## sreekanya

Hiee i want to convert Jpeg file to psd format so that i can edit those files easily in adobe photoshop.... 
please help me...


----------



## Wrench97

Open in photoshop and save as a PSD, once saved as a JPEG since it's a compressed file you lose any layers or other photoshop data in the file.


----------



## sreekanya

If i go in that way, it is not creating any layers... it is saying that it is restricted...


----------



## Wrench97

Do you mean you can't create a new layer?

Did you save it as a .psd and reopen the file?


----------



## DonaldG

You dont have to have the file converted to a PSD to be able to create layers.
Just open a standard .jpg in Photoshop. You should be able to create layers straight away.

EDIT: Make sure that it is a regular type of .jpg by opening it in Photoshop, Go to the menu 'Image ---> Mode' and ensure that 'RGB Color' is ticked. If not ticked, select RGB Color and you should be able to open layers.

This should work in All versions of Photoshop since V6 (It may work in earlier versions but I have never used PD before V6... I am now using CS5)

Another Edit:
If it was an original file created with layers and then saved as a JPG, then all layers will have been either lost on saving or merged (flattened) befor saving. Whatever as Wrench says, JPGs do not contain layers.


----------

